# Quick Question: Boxes



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello. This may be a simple question, but I would like to ask it to be on the safe side. Is it okay to put used boxes in a rat's cage for it to hide in? I'm planning to put in a used cereal box in my rat's cage. If this is fine to do so, I will have a box ready for the cage. I may use a tissue box or some other cardboard box in future. Thanks


----------



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

I give my rats boxes all the time!

If you're going to use tissue boxes, make sure any plastic lining the box may have is removed. Same goes for cereal boxes - take out the bag (obviously!) and any stickers on the front of the box. Maybe even put some shredded paper or a few tissues inside for a litle extra fun


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. The cage is quite bare right now and has a lot of empty space, so now that I know it's alright I'll put in a box for my rat to hide in


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I got my gang a cheap plastic bowl and cut a couple of entrances in it. It makes a great nest box. You can also make a great hideout out of a cardboard box. Just cut a couple of doors, maybe put some fabric strips inside, and you have a ratty clubhouse!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Good tip, thanks! Right now, my rat seems to be happy with the box I put in


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is another super fun and cheap toy for rats that mine seem to love!

Get a bandanna. Tie each corner to the top of your rat's cage. It will look like a hammock. Put a small handful of stredded tissue paper inside (I used leftovers from Christmas!). Toss in a few special treats (I used Kaytee's papapa Healthy Toppings treats). Your rats will have a blast digging through the crinkly paper to find the treats. My two baby girl rats- Scarlett and Chelsea- like to wrestle in it!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, shawnalaufer, sounds like a great idea. My rat is always climbing on things so it should like that idea


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

BigBen said:


> I got my gang a cheap plastic bowl and cut a couple of entrances in it. It makes a great nest box. You can also make a great hideout out of a cardboard box. Just cut a couple of doors, maybe put some fabric strips inside, and you have a ratty clubhouse!


I usually cut a small hole in the sides where they don't fit through to encourage them to chew it to bigger size. You can call it teasing or enrichment


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Just like cats, rats LOVE boxes. I like to pile a bunch on top of each other and cut holes so they can access all the levels.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Good idea, my rat is always climbing so she'd like that


----------



## Nomie2009 (Jan 4, 2022)

Is it ok if box have ink on it for rats


----------



## Pandemonium of Pebbles (Nov 30, 2021)

sorry if this is weird, but i noticed you referring to your rat, as in, singular, and i’m wondering if you only have one rat?
it’s a commonly discussed topic that rats need companions, and i don’t mean to intrude or assume, but if you do only have one rat, make sure to get her a cagemate


----------

